# بعيدا عن الاحداث الجاريه ....... سؤال للرجل ؟



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

* الواحد بصراحه تعب من كتر الاحداث اللي بتحصل في مصر واغلب البلاد العربيه*
* فقولت كدا اننا نخرج عن المواضيع السياسيه شويه *
* ونعرف رأي الرجاله في الموضوع دا*​ 


* ودي رساله من زوجه في المستقبل ( قريب او بعيد ) مش تفرق يعني :smile02*​ 



 * الى زوجـي في المستقبل*

*  أقـف في حـراره المطبخ راضية..*
*  تجرح السكين يدي فتصبح دامية ..*
*  تـحرقـنـي يـد الـطـاسـة الـحـامـيـة..*
*  تلسع وجهي قطرات الزيت المغلي المتطايرة ..*
*  بدون تذمر من أجلك يا زوجي أخوض كل يوم مغامرة عاتية*
*  مع تحيات حملة وياريته عاجب ^_^ :nunu0000:*
​





​
* هتعمل ايه بقي بعد ما مراتك تقف في المطبخ تجهز الاكل*
* وتخبط 
وترزع 
وتكسر 
وتدربك
وفي الاخر 



تخرج منه بعد عناء*
*وهي متبهدله*

* وتقدملك الاكل محروق
:vava::vava::vava:
*​


----------



## white.angel (20 يونيو 2012)

*ويعنى هى البنت لازم تبهدل الدنيا عشان تعمل شوية اكل*
*ما تتعلم تبقى شيك ومنظمه ونضيفه وتتعلم الطبخ على اصوله*

*هو احنا هنقرف الرجل على اللقمه اللى هياكلها بعد مرمطة الشغل وحر الشارع ... 
كما ييجى يلاقى ريحة البصل مغرقاها والشياط على خدودها وشعرها واقف ... 
وكما الاكل محروق ... *

*دى ساعتها متبقاش ست .. هتبقى ست قرون*
*ههههههههههههههههههه

هو السؤال المظبوط انها لو دايماً تمام ومره حرقت الاكل 
وانا قريت قصه عجبتنى اوى عن الموضوع دة بتقولك : 
رجل وامرآه متزوجات من25 سنه وفى يوم طبخت فكان اللحم محترقاً والارز تغمره رائحة الشياط فعندما انهى طعامه قام وقبلها ... فقالبت له ماذا تفعل فقال لها ... كان طبيخك كطبيخ العروسه ليلة الفرح .. فقلت اعاملك معاملة ليلة الفرح 

**انا لقيت الموضوع للرجل قولت مش هرد ... 
بس بصراحه الرجاله صعبت عليا بعد الصوره اللى شفتها D:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ويعنى هى البنت لازم تبهدل الدنيا عشان تعمل شوية اكل*
> *ما تتعلم تبقى شيك ومنظمه ونضيفه وتتعلم الطبخ على اصوله*
> 
> *هو احنا هنقرف الرجل على اللقمه اللى هياكلها بعد مرمطة الشغل وحر الشارع ...
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ردك تحفه
بس طبعا لازم تتعمل الطبخ علي اصوله
في حبيبها وشريك عمرها
وتجرب وتخبط وتتبهدل
ومش بعيد تبهدله معاها كمان
وتختبره هايستحملها ولا لا

امال تعرف اذا كان بيحبها ولا لا ازاي ؟

منوراني دايما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

*الى زوجـي في المستقبل*​

*بعد الشر ...*​​

*أقـف في حـراره المطبخ راضية..*​​

*شغلى الشفاط وماتوجعيش دماغ اللى جابونى*​​

*تجرح السكين يدي فتصبح دامية ..*​​

*عندك المطهر والبلاستر ..*​​

*تـحرقـنـي يـد الـطـاسـة الـحـامـيـة..*​​

*عشان غشيمة ..*​​

*تلسع وجهي قطرات الزيت المغلي المتطايرة ..*​​

*أبعدى وشك عن الطاسة وانتى بتقلى *​​

*بدون تذمر من أجلك يا زوجي أخوض كل يوم مغامرة عاتية*​​

*دوا هما شوية بطاطس مقليين ...هتوجعى دماغى ؟*​​

*مع تحيات حملة وياريته عاجب*​​

*شالله ما عجب ...هنطفح أمتى ؟*​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

انا كمان قرايت القصه دي وعجبتني حكمه الزوج هنا كتير

ياريت الرجاله تتعلم

سوري اقتبست ردك قبل ما تعديله


----------



## روزي86 (20 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ يا نيفو
متابعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الى زوجـي في المستقبل*​
> 
> *بعد الشر ...*​
> 
> ...



انت دايما تدخل تغير مجري الموضوع كدا

انا بقول سؤال
ايه رايك بعد ما كل دا يحصل
تلاقي مراتك خارجه زي البعبع
والاكل كمان محروق

رد بقي بدون تريقه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع لذيذ يا نيفو
> متابعه



مرورك الذ يا قمر

وانا كومان متابعه اشمعنا انتي يعني :smile02


----------



## white.angel (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امال تعرف اذا كان بيحبها ولا لا ازاي ؟


*ويعنى انا اعرف مقدار حبه ليا*
*بمقدار الوجبات اللى بحرقها*
*مع متابعة ري اكشنات ةجهه عن المضغ ... 
وحالته الصحيه بعد الهضم*
*دة جواز ولا تعذيب ... شوهتوا صورتنا ... 
وهتوقفوا حالنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه :vava:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ويعنى انا اعرف مقدار حبه ليا*
> *بمقدار الوجبات اللى بحرقها*
> *مع متابعة ري اكشنات ةجهه عن المضغ ...
> وحالته الصحيه بعد الهضم*
> ...



تعذيب طبعا ليه ؟

يعني بالمنطق
انا اتعب واقف علي المطبخ واجهزله الاكل
وهو يجي يلاقي كل حاجه جاهزه وحلوه
مش لازم اقرفه شويه 
هههههههههههههههههههه

ومدام قبل يتجوز يبقي يستحمل بقي 

صح يابنات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انت دايما تدخل تغير مجري الموضوع كدا
> انا بقول سؤال
> ايه رايك بعد ما كل دا يحصل
> *تلاقي مراتك خارجه زي البعبع*
> ...


*بجد يعنى ؟؟ ...حاضر*
*أولا عمرى ما شفتهم زى البعابع ( جمع بعبع )* *ماحصلتش من أى واحدة فيهم بجد وبدون تهريج *
*الأكل محروق دى ما حصلتش بس ممكن يكون ملح ناقص ودى سهلة الحل ...أى أسئلة تانية ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد يعنى ؟؟ ...حاضر*
> *أولا عمرى ما شفتهم زى البعابع ( جمع بعبع )* *ماحصلتش من أى واحدة فيهم بجد وبدون تهريج *
> *الأكل محروق دى ما حصلتش بس ممكن يكون ملح ناقص ودى سهلة الحل ...أى أسئلة تانية ؟؟*



هههههههههههههههه
الله يسهلوا يا عمنا
لا شكرا
هزر بقي براحتك وهرج
:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

بص لو انا عملت كل ده والاكل اتحرق وجه هو اتكلم وقال حاجه وربنا لاعملو محشي هو بذاتو
يا يطفحو محروق او عندو الديلفري  وبرضو وهو ساكت والا هطلع عليه عفاريت المطبخ كلو وكمان لما ياكل يقول تسلم ايديكي اللي حرقت الاكل. ده ..
اما يخرج بقى يروح يشتكيني ل مامتو بس بعيد عني 
موضوع لذيذ وشكلك تعبتي فيه اوي يا نفينا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بص لو انا عملت كل ده والاكل اتحرق وجه هو اتكلم وقال حاجه وربنا لاعملو محشي هو بذاتو
> يا يطفحو محروق او عندو الديلفري  وبرضو وهو ساكت والا هطلع عليه عفاريت المطبخ كلو وكمان لما ياكل يقول تسلم ايديكي اللي حرقت الاكل. ده ..
> اما يخرج بقى يروح يشتكيني ل مامتو بس بعيد عني
> موضوع لذيذ وشكلك تعبتي فيه اوي يا نفينا​



هي دي البنات والا فلا ههههههههههههههه

لا يا ختي صدقني عمري ما عملت اكل واتحرق
دايما بلحقه قبل ما يتحرق :smile02

غير اني اصلا ماجربتش لسه احساس زوجه المستقبل دي :08:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هي دي البنات والا فلا ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا ختي صدقني عمري ما عملت اكل واتحرق
> دايما بلحقه قبل ما يتحرق :smile02
> ...


ههههههههه
انا كمان دايما بلحقو وساعات هو اللي بيلحقتي لما بيتحرق وريحتو توصلني
لا انا جربت  الاحساس وحرقت..ههههههه
بس  كانت بتعدي هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> انا كمان دايما بلحقو وساعات هو اللي بيلحقتي لما بيتحرق وريحتو توصلني
> لا انا جربت  الاحساس وحرقت..ههههههه
> بس  كانت بتعدي هههههه




هههههههههههههههه كويس انه كان بيعديها
شكله عرف ان عمره مش بعزقه :nunu0000:
فخدها من قصرها وعداها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كويس انه كان بيعديها
> شكله عرف ان عمره مش بعزقه :nunu0000:
> فخدها من قصرها وعداها


ههههههههههههههههههه بتفهمي انتي ع طوول
هو انا يعني كنت اقصد.. ولا اقصد..هههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

*احم احم ليه الاحراج دة :08:

هو المفروض انى محرقش الاكل و لو حصل و حرقته على الاقل مش هقابله بالمنظر دة .. هيبقى لا اكل ولا منظر يبقى افتراء و ظلم بيّن :vava: 

يعنى لو افترضنا انى نسيت الاكل و طلع خربان هحاول ادارى على المصيبة دى .. البس و اتشيك و اعمل ديكور هادى فى السفرة .. اقابله بابتسامة حلوة .. الراجل جاى من شقاء و لسة هيجاهد فى مضغ الاكل اللى ميتشافش يبقى الرحمة حلوة :blush2:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احم احم ليه الاحراج دة :08:
> 
> هو المفروض انى محرقش الاكل و لو حصل و حرقته على الاقل مش هقابله بالمنظر دة .. هيبقى لا اكل ولا منظر يبقى افتراء و ظلم بيّن :vava:
> 
> يعنى لو افترضنا انى نسيت الاكل و طلع خربان هحاول ادارى على المصيبة دى .. البس و اتشيك و اعمل ديكور هادى فى السفرة .. اقابله بابتسامة حلوة .. الراجل جاى من شقاء و لسة هيجاهد فى مضغ الاكل اللى ميتشافش يبقى الرحمة حلوة :blush2:*


هههههه احم احم
اطبع التقييم هنا ولا بلاش :t25:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> * الواحد بصراحه تعب من كتر الاحداث اللي بتحصل في مصر واغلب البلاد العربيه*
> * فقولت كدا اننا نخرج عن المواضيع السياسيه شويه *
> * ونعرف رأي الرجاله في الموضوع دا*​
> 
> ...



نووووووووو..
أنتي متشائمه خاالث..
الراجل شريك فى كل شيء..
المرأه هي شريكة حياه..
يعني الزوج والزوجه متقاسمان لكل موقف حياتي 
طبيخ ع الأتنين غسيل ع الاتنين مواعين ع الأتنين 
لو ربنا كرمنا بواحده متعلمه وواخده كليه وعندها طموح تشتغل 
يبقا المصاريف بردو ع الأتنينـ
بس انا هبحسها ف البيت ومش هخليها تشتغل ولا تخرج أصلن..
لاننا مش هنطلع نتفسح غير وش الفجر والكل نيام..ونرجع الصبح ..
لا معاكسات ولا حر ولا يحزنون ولا ينسون.. :gy0000:
وتاخدنا نومه وانا اترفد من شغلي
 وافش غلي فيها واحرقلها شعرها بئا  :nunu0000:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

هقولها معلش يا حبيبتي كتر خيرك كفايه انك طلعتي بالسلامه هههههههههه
هقولها تخلي بالها
وانا مدام فاضي اساعدها ما عنديش مانع خصوصا اني شاطر جدااا ف الطبخ والمطبخ
يا بختها اللي هتاخدني هههههههههههه​


----------

